# UPDATE-ADOPTED! Saw this one on Facebook-Any Indiana People out there?



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I think he's gorgeous!


----------



## sam'smama (Oct 28, 2013)

Im in Indiana! He is beautiful, Im going to have to look into it


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you for posting this, I saw it on FB too.

He is a gorgeous boy-just look at that face..........

I hope he finds a great home for Christmas.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, poor baby, I hope he finds his forever home soon.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

cgriffin said:


> Aw, poor baby, I hope he finds his forever home soon.



Yeah, me too!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He;s beautiful! I hope he finds a fantastic home for Christmas.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Jake*

Jake is a real stud. He is so handsome and I love his color. I am sure someone will snatch him up. I lived briefly in Marion, In but have been in Virginia a long time. Keep us informed on this boy. We want to know that he is settled somewhere very nice with loving parents.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Bumping up.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up for this lovely boy.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I referred him to FLASH Golden Retriever Rescue in Evansville, Indiana this morning. Hopefully they can find this guy a forever home. Southern Indiana Golden Retriever Club


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

wd9t said:


> I referred him to FLASH Golden Retriever Rescue in Evansville, Indiana this morning. Hopefully they can find this guy a forever home. Southern Indiana Golden Retriever Club


Thanks! I hope he gets a great home!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*grrace*

I also emld. GRRACE!!

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

UPDATE:......Jake has a meet and greet scheduled for tomorrow, if all goes well, he will go home with them. They suggested checking website vhslifesaver.org after 6pm Saturday to see if his picture has been removed because he found his forever home with the family coming to meet him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*W*

W

Thanks-hope all goes well for him!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the update!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

I would doublecheck before assuming he got adopted.


----------



## Gingerkidsmom (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi! I checked the website and Jake is still there. I am interested, but live in Milford, Ohio
And would need help getting him to me if approved. If someone from the forum is actively seeking to get him for themselves I will back off, but if not I would like to try to adopt him. I already have two goldens one of which has thyroid cancer, I don't necessarily need another dog, but I feel very drawn this beautiful boy. I think fate may be calling me. You can p.m., if are planning him for yourself.


----------



## Gingerkidsmom (Jan 1, 2013)

Bumping up?


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I hope he finds his forever home...he's so beautiful.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

*UPDATE: Jake has been adopted. A big wonderful thank you to the family that gave this beautiful guy a new forever home. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...278.1073741829.237760179614133&type=1&theater
*


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yay! I'm so glad!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Great news


----------

